# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [04-06-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - GSM v5.0 - Nexus 6 All Version FRP, ZTE Z798BL FRP

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*We are pleased to announce UltimateGSM v5.0 for
 UMTv2 / UMT Pro Innovative and Intelligent*  _Added:_ *Motorola Nexus 6 FRP  (All Version)*
- Connect phone in Fastboot mode and Reset FRP.
- Support latest firmware *N6F27M - October 5, 2017*
- Unbrick also supported, software will ask automatically if you need to unbrick.
- For Nexus 6, select Nexus 6, and for all others, select All Others.* 
ZTE FRP Reset in Sideload Mode* - Z798BL - _Exclusive!!!_ _- Put phone in recovery mode.
- Select "apply update from adb"
- Connect phone, select Sideload in Software.
- Select correct model, and click Reset._    *Some Minor Improvements*  *WARNING : 
ES**N   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO              ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT    ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL.    USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH    USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN  /   MEID /    IMEI.* *  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.  STATUTORY  WARNING**- READ CAREFULLY**
Using International Edition of our software is prohib**ited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.* * :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::  How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].**
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.**
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
-* *Download Mirror* *- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *and* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. *

----------

